# Xinit connection to xserver lost



## nparkanyi (Oct 25, 2012)

I am attempting to run xorg, but when I run either startx or xinit, it simply says:

```
xinit: connection to X server lost
```
If I run startx or xinit as root, it runs perfectly fine.

Here is my full Xorg.0.log:
http://pastebin.com/iz53c0hP


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2012)

Did you enable SUID on x11/xorg-server?


----------



## nparkanyi (Oct 26, 2012)

Okay, I just created a new user account for myself which is able to log into X just fine. Problem solved. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

